#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  NEPLAN v5.5.6 solved

## cadguy

...................

See More: NEPLAN v5.5.6 solved

----------


## netspyking

Where are site admins to remove these sellers ?

----------


## raz

HAHAHAHA nobody wants a cadguy in the forum!!!! ................. LOL!

So funny ^^





> Where are site admins to remove these sellers ?

----------


## pengbin

Serveral software is out, such lastest powerfactory version is 15.2.7, PSS 34.0.1, PLS-CADD 14.2

----------


## raz

............... ^^

----------


## PAFI

For license 1111-001 - Key for 5.5.6: LGs7eX*m56Goid*Nx%WWiyNtM*zbmzd8wJ*

----------


## turi

@ cadguy
did you activate neplan viewer

----------


## raz

> For license 1111-001 - Key for 5.5.6: LGs7eX*m56Goid*Nx%WWiyNtM*zbmzd8wJ*



Where are the installation files?

----------


## cadguy

...........

----------


## cadguy

...................

----------


## pengbin

it is very easy to c rack for PF15.2.7, and no need to unpack the dll file!

----------


## raz

....... ^^

----------


## meresfre

> it is very easy to c rack for PF15.2.7, and no need to unpack the dll file!



very easy?.... where is it?  :Smile: 

See More: NEPLAN v5.5.6 solved

----------


## mrcdcn

> Where are the installation files?



Now, version 5.5.7 is released.
Could someone provide the key for license 1111-001?

----------


## PemulA

> For license 1111-001 - Key for 5.5.6: LGs7eX*m56Goid*Nx%WWiyNtM*zbmzd8wJ*



Please share NEPLAN 5.5.6 installation. I miss this version even though I have an access to NEPLAN-Support-Area. Thank you

----------


## PAFI

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



always failed to download from this link

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Try using chrome instead of internet explorer

----------


## sanyad

Use jDownloader 2 Beta with following accounts for share-online.biz 
user : all-music4iu.blogspot.com pass: all-music4iu.blogspot.com 
user : deathkn1ght    Pass:danny1990

----------


## sanyad

The file i.e. Neplan.rar is a compressed file containing v5.5.0,5.5.3,5.5.5,5.5.6 but activation only for v5.5.3.
No cr**k for v5.5.5 or v5.5.6.

----------


## PemulA

> For license 1111-001 - Key for 5.5.6: LGs7eX*m56Goid*Nx%WWiyNtM*zbmzd8wJ*



this is the key for 5.5.6 but i never try since i have not finished to download installation file from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> this is the key for 5.5.6 but i never try since i have not finished to download installation file from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



FYI, I have tried, the key is work

----------


## PemulA

Btw, Thank you very much to PAFI. You share something without expecting something from others.

----------


## sanyad

WHich option of Neplan you are working?
Normal (needs some dll) , Viewer Mode (Not Accepting the key/lic code as per #21)  & Trial Mode?
Please share if you have NepLicense.dll

----------


## mukhriz

what are the functionality differences between thse version?

See More: NEPLAN v5.5.6 solved

----------


## sanyad

Dear Friends,

We all have a hobby to collect new versions. I doubt, if any of us use even Etap 7 , Neplan 4 or any of other software.
Don't go for new version , basic theme is same for Etap7 & 12.6 and even 14.1.

Unless & until out organization accept the ideology of any of above software , results are not useful.
Different organizations use different software.
Even PGCIL is using PSS@E v32.... We are thinking for latest one....
Please learn how to use even if you got v30...

----------


## mukhriz

> Dear Friends,
> 
> We all have a hobby to collect new versions. I doubt, if any of us use even Etap 7 , Neplan 4 or any of other software.
> Don't go for new version , basic theme is same for Etap7 & 12.6 and even 14.1.
> 
> Unless & until out organization accept the ideology of any of above software , results are not useful.
> Different organizations use different software.
> Even PGCIL is using PSS@E v32.... We are thinking for latest one....
> Please learn how to use even if you got v30...



I'm using E12.6 and SKM v7. By using I mean I use it for actual analysis, not solely collecting them.
I am learning Edsa and PSSE33 solely to resolve power analysis problem in text books.

Now I am looking to use and learn Mipower.. :Smile: ..very difficult to get this one..

----------


## PemulA

[QUOTE=sanyad;325779]WHich option of Neplan you are working?
Normal (needs some dll) , Viewer Mode (Not Accepting the key/lic code as per #21)  & Trial Mode?
Please share if you have NepLicense.dll[/QUO

I just use NepLisence.dll is available for Neplan 5.5.3 (check in Neplan.rar you have already downloaded)

----------


## PemulA

> WHich option of Neplan you are working?
> Normal (needs some dll) , Viewer Mode (Not Accepting the key/lic code as per #21)  & Trial Mode?
> Please share if you have NepLicense.dll



I just use NepLisence.dll is available for Neplan 5.5.3 (check in Neplan.rar you have already downloaded from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

----------


## PemulA

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

Dear Friend,
Could anybody here share Neplan Library? Thanks in advance

----------


## ebeltran

Do you have PF 15.2.7?
I need that software...

----------


## mrcdcn

Could anyone share the library of NEPLAN5.xx?

----------


## lcmtv631

The download file is broke...

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

> Could anyone share the library of NEPLAN5.xx?



Please send me your email id so that i can email you

----------


## himmelstern

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> Use jDownloader 2 Beta with following accounts for share-online.biz 
> user : all-music4iu.blogspot.com pass: all-music4iu.blogspot.com 
> user : deathkn1ght    Pass:danny1990







> this is the key for 5.5.6 but i never try since i have not finished to download installation file from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Could you upload Again please

----------


## himmelstern

download links: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] <- PPT and neplan files even librariesSee More: NEPLAN v5.5.6 solved

----------


## surgeArrester

oh.. its in spanish but thanks anyways... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

The software fully works* instructions are in Spanish and Chinese* even I speak that language was a little difficult to understand steps.

Only the key is to copy the demo licence file and rename it. And it works 


Instructions to install are on Spanish but software is multilingual

----------


## PemulA

> download links: 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Dear Himmelstern
Could you share in other link because I always failed to download from uploaded ... I dont know why ... Especially I need Training files for Neplan.

----------


## PemulA

> The software fully works* instructions are in Spanish and Chinese* even I speak that language was a little difficult to understand steps.
> 
> Only the key is to copy the demo licence file and rename it. And it works 
> 
> 
> Instructions to install are on Spanish but software is multilingual



PROCEDIMIENTO DE INSTALACIÓN - INSTALLATION PROCEDURE
Instalar el software de manera normal - Install the software in the normal way

Ir a la carpeta donde se instaló el programa - Go to the folder where the program was installed
Realizar una copia del archivo - Make a copy of the file : NepDemoLicense.dll
Y cambiarle de nombre por - And change its name to : NepLicense.dll

Luego abrir el programa les aparecerá - Then open the program will appear:

Aqu* deben seleccionar la primera opción: Iniciar NEPLAN en modo de licencia normal
Here you must select the first option: Start NEPLAN in normal license mode ...
Luego Pegar donde dice código de activación - Then Paste where it says activation code:     oJF8W3Nb9z@q@+/CipPf<do8*vp83kZDzJ3

*Thanks to google translate ......*

----------


## himmelstern

> PROCEDIMIENTO DE INSTALACIÓN - INSTALLATION PROCEDURE
> Instalar el software de manera normal - Install the software in the normal way
> 
> Ir a la carpeta donde se instaló el programa - Go to the folder where the program was installed
> Realizar una copia del archivo - Make a copy of the file : NepDemoLicense.dll
> Y cambiarle de nombre por - And change its name to : NepLicense.dll
> 
> Luego abrir el programa les aparecerá - Then open the program will appear:
> 
> ...



PROCEDIMIENTO DE INSTALACIÓN - INSTALLATION PROCEDURE
Instalar el software de manera normal - Install the software as regular installation to finish

Ir a la carpeta donde se instaló el programa - Go to the folder location where the program was installed
Realizar una copia del archivo - Make a copy of the file : NepDemoLicense.dll
Y cambiarle de nombre por - And rename to : NepLicense.dll in the same location

Luego abrir el programa les aparecerá - Then open the software will appear:

Aqu* deben seleccionar la primera opción: Click on start NEPLAN at regular licence mode at the first option
Luego Pegar donde dice código de activación - Then Paste activation code:     oJF8W3Nb9z@q@+/CipPf<do8*vp83kZDzJ3 or others at serial txt

----------


## ashameen

Thanks very much for sharing. Any one with NEPLAN cde file format for automating network import from GIS data into NEPLAN?

----------


## himmelstern

> Dear Himmelstern
> Could you share in other link because I always failed to download from uploaded ... I dont know why ... Especially I need Training files for Neplan.



training files contains relay libraries for Neplan and others

----------


## PemulA

> training files contains relay libraries for Neplan and others



you have already mentioned before .. but i can not download from uploaded.net. Could somebody else share this training material after downloading? thanks

----------


## PemulA

> download links: 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Could you put this training materials in other links* not in uploaded.net. Because I can not downloaded from uploaded.net ... i dont know why .... thanks

----------


## gustav

I found a bit difficult to use Neplan....

----------


## PemulA

> I found a bit difficult to use Neplan....



could you download the training materials from himmelstern? if yes* could you share with me .... thanks

----------


## gustav

> could you download the training materials from himmelstern? if yes* could you share with me .... thanks



Havent tried.will do

See More: NEPLAN v5.5.6 solved

----------


## PemulA

no one will help me to share the training materials for NEPLAN ... I need your help because i can not download from uploaded.net and so far i dont know why ... If i can i dont need your help ...

----------


## gustav

> no one will help me to share the training materials for NEPLAN ... I need your help because i can not download from uploaded.net and so far i dont know why ... If i can i dont need your help ...



Ok i try to download tonite...apa versi baru Neplan?

----------


## PemulA

> Ok i try to download tonite...apa versi baru Neplan?



ha ha ha .. setahu saya versi terbaru ya v5.5.6 ... tolong banget ya download training material tsb. Tks banyak bro sebelumnya.

----------


## gustav

Terbaru 558

----------


## PemulA

> Terbaru 558



thanks your help gustav ... do you have installation file including med.. for 558?

----------


## gustav

> thanks your help gustav ... do you have installation file including med.. for 558?



Dont have bro.
I only emailed Neplan and asked bout it.

----------


## zeigler

if any have activation key plz share

----------


## eng.power

Could anyone provide a password to extract "NPL_Distribution_V556.zip" or "NPL_Distribution_V557.zip" or "NPL_Distribution_V558.zip"?  If yes contact me at PM* I have a special offer for v558?

----------


## gustav

> Could anyone provide a password to extract "NPL_Distribution_V556.zip" or "NPL_Distribution_V557.zip" or "NPL_Distribution_V558.zip"?  If yes contact me at PM* I have a special offer for v558?



Wow you have 558

----------


## eng.power

Absolutely sure....100% Working...

----------


## PemulA

> Absolutely sure....100% Working...



you said 100% working but you were asking a password to extract NPL_Distribution_V558.zip. I got confused   :Friendly Wink:

----------


## himmelstern

please share NPL_Distribution_V558.zip

See More: NEPLAN v5.5.6 solved

----------


## sophaholic

Please share Neplan library

----------


## gustav

5.5.8 anyone?

----------


## PemulA

> Absolutely sure....100% Working...



could you share license and key for Neplan 558? thanks

----------


## PemulA

> 5.5.8 anyone?



do you need 558 installation file? if yes i will give you and i just got it but no license and key.
I just realize that i still have access to NEPLAN-Support-Area and still work.

----------


## PemulA

> please share NPL_Distribution_V558.zip



NPL_Distribution_V558.zip is a file you can find in NPL folder where you install NEPLAN 558.
If you install NEPLAN 556* you will have NPL_Distribution_V556.zip in NPL folder where you install NEPLAN 556
This NPL_Distribution_V556.zip can not be unzip. I dont know what is this file for?
I think this file is not important and not necessary ... you can check by open archive when you are using unzip application.

----------


## PemulA

the med-- for Neplan 558?

----------


## Manzano

The NPL_Distribution_V556.zip is the c++ library* allow the user to make scripts for Neplan.

----------


## sayedahmedsayed

what is the password for the rar file

----------


## andrea117

here is a link for neplan 5.5.8
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
please share the activation key

----------


## cadguy

> the med-- for Neplan 558?



yes available

----------


## andrea117

please share the activation key for  neplan 5.5.8

----------


## PemulA

> yes available



free of charge?  :Friendly Wink: 

See More: NEPLAN v5.5.6 solved

----------


## cadguy

> free of charge?



May be yes too.

----------


## PemulA

> May be yes too.



please share in this forum .... thanks

----------


## cadguy

You mean share to resellers???

----------


## gustav

> You mean share to resellers???



only one seller here...starts with c

----------


## jezuluagao

Anyone has the installer for NEPLAN 5.5.7?

----------


## himmelstern

> here is a link for neplan 5.5.8
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> please share the activation key



could you upload again, please?

thanks

----------


## gustav

557 and 558 whats the differences?

----------


## himmelstern

update to open the lastest version files. like etap do.

----------


## himmelstern

Could you please share the last version of NEPLAN?

thanks

----------


## zone

Does anyone have Neplan 5.5.7?

----------


## zeigler

latest ver is 10.7.9.... try to get it

----------


## farkan

does anyone have 5.5.7 licence code

See More: NEPLAN v5.5.6 solved

----------


## gustav

> does anyone have 5.5.7 licence code




557 the latest?
Whats new with this version?

----------


## himmelstern

5.5.9 is the lastest one

----------


## gustav

> 5.5.9 is the lastest one



Whats the new features?

----------


## ikom81

Could someone share the last version of NEPLAN with med ?

----------


## cadguy

5.5.9 is last version I know.

----------

